# Pump Dispenser for Megs shampoo plus?



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

...Hi, 


...Do you have these at all, looking at getting some shampoo plus and other bits ...on the free delivery deal :thumb: 

..Thanks, Thomas


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

ah, no matter.

I've ordered some other bits instead. 

Thought I'd try some of them new Gold MF's and some more APC


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Thomas, you will like the MF's 

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We dont actually do the pump dispensers for the shampoo plus but if you order some Hyper Wash..... They come with them.


John


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

I got mine from ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=006&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=160052667380&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I got mine from the above to, he is a helpfull chap, even met me on a Sunday afternoon to collect them as he is local to me.


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

I got 2 from him also


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Great, thanks for the info guys.


----------

